
Hong Kong protester shot as police disperse anti-China protests on national day - wslh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/clashes-expected-in-hong-kong-as-protesters-try-to-spoil-chinas-70th-anniversary-celebrations/2019/09/30/a54fb004-e396-11e9-b0a6-3d03721b85ef_story.html
======
lawrenceyan
Is this the first incident of direct escalation to live ammunition being
fired?

